# tire biting



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2007)

we have a 2 year old boxer the problem is i like riding my atv on the farm ialso enjoy duke going with me but he bites at the tires also the fenders on the atv we are afraid he might get hurt my question does anyone know how to stop this biting but at the same time i want him to follow along beside the atv safely please help,thanks ricky


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2007)

When I was a kid living in the country, we had a German Shepard that would chase and bite tires. We could never break him. My mom tried everything she could think of including throwing fire crackers at him. He even got hit and rolled and lost half his tail but I don't think he ever stopped.

The only thing I've seen (this of course will be controversial on this forum) is a Dog Whisperer episode that aired recently. It involved a working farm dog that they wanted to still follow the tractor, just not eat the tires. They used an e-collar so that every time the dog focused in on the tire, he got zapped...simmed....whatever you call it. The only problem I saw with this is that the timing has to be perfect and it helps if you have someone to help because as your driving, you can't see when the dog starts focusing on the tires.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I saw that Dog Whisperer episode, too. But I think Cesar Millan made a good point then, that I will reiterate now--you should seek professional help. If a trainer or behaviorist does recommend use of an e-collar, s/he will need to teach you the proper way to use it and assist you with timing. Of course, there may be other things to try first. This is a very serious issue, however, becuase your dogs life is in danger so long as he continues this behavior. I would consult a professional, quickly.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dozer does this too..I found out when he is running with me on the ATV and he goes to bite the tire..I stop and allow him to pee on it then he is fine..


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I would recommend teaching your dog a really solid leave-it, and when he even begins to edge towards the tire or looks at it or thinks about interacting with it in any way, tell him to leave it (and chuck a treat away from you so he's got to move AWAY from the tire to get it). 

The e-collar IS a possibility for this type of behavior, but you need to have a pro showing you how to do it and helping- timing is SUPER important on this and timing is the area that most dog owners who *aren't* trainers tend to have the most trouble with. Using an e-collar requires split-second timing and a very good ability to read your dog's body language- if you can't consistantly tell him leaveit BEFORE he interacts with the tire (this is timing AND reading his body language), your timing is not good enough to use an e-collar, where the timing is even more split second.


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

An e-collar would be best go to www.leerdurg.com look at the info on e-collars, he also sells an excellent video on how to use one properly if you feel comfortable with your abilities. If not find a pro


----------

